# Pokemon Quests



## RedneckPhoenix (Dec 16, 2016)

So, this isn't quests per se, but really just stuff you're really determined to do. For instance.
It is my personal quest to breed a shiny Luvdisc.
Post yours.


----------



## Stryke (Dec 16, 2016)

Working on my first living dex! (I'm doing the Alola one)
It's tough, man.

EDIT: YEEEEEEEEE its done!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't like catching evolved forms. Rather, I prefer evolving everything myself.


----------



## Stryke (Dec 21, 2016)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I don't like catching evolved forms. Rather, I prefer evolving everything myself.


What do you do if the only way to get a certain evolutionary family is by catching the middle or final stage? (Like the Gible family in SuMo.)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 22, 2016)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I don't like catching evolved forms. Rather, I prefer evolving everything myself.


I do this too! It's usually so much harder but I feel obligated to. It feels really wrong when I catch an evolved Pokemon that I could have caught at a lower stage, heh.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Dec 22, 2016)

I got a gible from a wonder trade.
If you want it, i still have it i think


----------



## nerolyk24 (Jan 4, 2017)

Finchwidget said:


> Working on my first living dex! (I'm doing the Alola one)
> It's tough, man.


I recently finished Pokemon Moon and I also want to have a living dex. I don't think I will be able too though. Takes too long. (or I'm just lazy)


----------



## Stryke (Jan 4, 2017)

nerolyk24 said:


> I recently finished Pokemon Moon and I also want to have a living dex. I don't think I will be able too though. Takes too long. (or I'm just lazy)


The only advice I can give to you is be persistent. There are a TON of Pokemon that can are only found in the wild REALLY rarely, or they're a pain to evolve. Not to mention hunting for Sun exclusives and other stuff on the madhouse that is the SuMo GTS. But as long as you keep at it, you'll get it completed in practically no time.


----------



## nerolyk24 (Jan 5, 2017)

Finchwidget said:


> The only advice I can give to you is be persistent. There are a TON of Pokemon that can are only found in the wild REALLY rarely, or they're a pain to evolve. Not to mention hunting for Sun exclusives and other stuff on the madhouse that is the SuMo GTS. But as long as you keep at it, you'll get it completed in practically no time.


Thanks for the advice!I saw Dhelmise's encounter rate and that definetly scared me. I also want to have it to get the shiny charm and eventually do some shiny hunting. I already caught the 4 Tapus and got my type:null so I'm just looking for the rare pokemon and if I haven't caught any of the  common ones found near the rare ones I'll catch those. Any other methods?


----------



## Stryke (Jan 5, 2017)

nerolyk24 said:


> Thanks for the advice!I saw Dhelmise's encounter rate and that definetly scared me. I also want to have it to get the shiny charm and eventually do some shiny hunting. I already caught the 4 Tapus and got my type:null so I'm just looking for the rare pokemon and if I haven't caught any of the  common ones found near the rare ones I'll catch those. Any other methods?


Yeah, I got a couple more. First, rippling water is your friend. There are a bunch of Pokemon that have a 1% chance of being found while fishing, but that number is increased when the fishing hole has white ripples. Then, they're usually around 5-20 percent more common, so use that to your advantage. It only works when the water is rippling, though.

Second, use the GTS search thing only when necessary. The GTS, as always, is a madhouse, so only use it when A: You need to evolve a Pokemon by trading (without an item), B: you can only get 1 of a Pokemon you need, and it evolves (pretty much just Cosmog and Type Null), or C: you need version exclusives. Other than that, you're better off getting on your own.

Last one I can think of is call friends. I couldn't have done my dex if it weren't for my friend giving me extra evolutionary items or trading Pokemon to evolve, and without a friend help with that stuff, it'll be tough to get the mons you need. So definitely call your friend(s) for help.

That's pretty much all I've got... Good luck!!


----------



## nerolyk24 (Jan 6, 2017)

Finchwidget said:


> Yeah, I got a couple more. First, rippling water is your friend. There are a bunch of Pokemon that have a 1% chance of being found while fishing, but that number is increased when the fishing hole has white ripples. Then, they're usually around 5-20 percent more common, so use that to your advantage. It only works when the water is rippling, though.
> 
> Second, use the GTS search thing only when necessary. The GTS, as always, is a madhouse, so only use it when A: You need to evolve a Pokemon by trading (without an item), B: you can only get 1 of a Pokemon you need, and it evolves (pretty much just Cosmog and Type Null), or C: you need version exclusives. Other than that, you're better off getting on your own.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I actually just got a friend to help me with some of the harder ones. I feel like Sun exclusives will be a problem because my friend has moon, but he said he has some sun exclusives so it will be fine. Hopefully it goes well!


----------



## Superbird (Jan 6, 2017)

Finchwidget said:


> Second, use the GTS search thing only when necessary. The GTS, as always, is a madhouse, so only use it when A: You need to evolve a Pokemon by trading (without an item), B: you can only get 1 of a Pokemon you need, and it evolves (pretty much just Cosmog and Type Null), or C: you need version exclusives. Other than that, you're better off getting on your own.


Protip for anyone trying to use the GTS: You can get literally anything if you're trading away a porygon-z. And when I say literally, I'm not exaggerating. I got a Type:Null, a Solgaleo, and another cosmog all from trading away Porygon-Z's, so if you have the ability to get several porygon-z's then definitely do so.


----------



## Stryke (Jan 6, 2017)

Superbird said:


> Protip for anyone trying to use the GTS: You can get literally anything if you're trading away a porygon-z. And when I say literally, I'm not exaggerating. I got a Type:Null, a Solgaleo, and another cosmog all from trading away Porygon-Z's, so if you have the ability to get several porygon-z's then definitely do so.


Oh yeaaaaaah, all of the Pokemon that evolve by trading (and Weavile) are really popular from my experience. Kingdra, Scizor, Porygon-Z, and Rhyperior are probably the rarest, then maybe Politoed, Slowking, and Weavile, then Electivire, Magmortar and Milotic, from what I've seen.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 7, 2017)

Finchwidget said:


> What do you do if the only way to get a certain evolutionary family is by catching the middle or final stage? (Like the Gible family in SuMo.)


I GTS for it.


----------

